# Greetings from League City, Texas



## Jon D. Smith (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello all,
Doing a bit of research this evening and stumbled across this site. After reading through a few of the threads, seeing the content of the discussions and recognizing a few of the contributors, I thought I would join.
Granted, my contribution may be minimal at first. I was just raised on June 16, 2008. I am still absorbing the flood of information that I am surrounding myself with but...the concept is very clear and welcome.
Hopefully, you will find me to be a contribution as I develop.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello Brother Smith and welcom, just jump in and don't let go.


----------



## RJS (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome, it is great to have you!


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 6, 2009)

Welcome aboard!  Glad to have another Brother to chat with!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forums my Brother!


----------



## Jon D. Smith (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you for the warm greeting!


----------



## nick1368 (Jan 6, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome to the boards Brother Smith.


----------



## owls84 (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Look forward to the input.


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome aboard Brother !!


----------

